# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  قبول نشدن در مصاحبه دانشگاه های خاص

## حسین۹۹۹

سلام علیکم . میخواستم ببینم اگر تو مصاحبه قبول نشم میتونم برای سال بعد کنکور بدم یا خیر؟

----------


## fateme-s

بله میشه کنکور داد

----------


## حسین۹۹۹

خیلی ممنونم

----------


## nima110

الان من گواهی وظیفه رو برای بقیه الله باید از پلیس +10 بگیرم؟
آیا اگه داخل مصاحبه قبول شدم،بعدش تمامی کد رشته های دولتی ام می سوزه و باید برم بقیه الله؟
اگه نرم مصاحبه یا بعد قبولی قطعی در بقیه الله،نروم،از کنکور سال بعد محروم می شم؟
لطفا کمک کنید

----------


## rezaazimi

دوست عزیز قبول نشدن در نیمه متمرکز ها به انتخاب های بعدیتون کاری نداره چون گزینش مصاحبه ایش قبل از اینه که سازمان سنجش اولویتتان رو ببینه
یه جورایی اگر مصاحبه رو بیفتید انتخابتون حذف میشه

----------

